# Can i culture differant isopods together?



## zedly (Jul 19, 2013)

Im setting up my first Viv as well as starting my first cultures. I'm looking at the various isopods and i was going to buy sow bugs and stripped dwarf isos. can these live together and are there better isopod choices? the frogs im going to put in the viv are 2 ameerega trivittatas


----------



## ajwoods88 (Mar 31, 2012)

I searched around and this thread seems to cover the topic of mixing isopods.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Dwarf purples are my favorite followed by dwarf whites for size and reproductivity.Giant oranges are just cool to look at and the adults won't be eaten but the young will be tasty treats.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

A few weeks before starting a viv that I will be using abg as the main substrate I will start a mix culture. I crush 50/50 leaves to abg/coco fiber and I seed it with pink and whitesprings and dwrf white and purple isos. After a few weeks I spread the culture over my substrate and under my leaves right after planting. Since I started this it seems my vivs have much better micro fauna populations much quicker.


----------

